# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Strange Sub Q water retention or fat stores? (pics incl)

## a_bower

26
107kg
6 yrs training
1 cycle test P (2 yrs ago)
(Also Qualified Personal Trainer)


Hi Guys and Girls,

What is it: Im having a bit of drama trying to figure out how to get rid of some water retention/fat that is hanging around on both my quads. Its right above the knee cap, also directly center of my rectus femoris and wraps around the front of the quad (almost in a straight line!) and then scatters on my adductors up the inside of my legs. Id also like to nake the point that when i flex my quads, a bump appears on the femorus and it seems worse on the right side?? Like its trapped or something. As well as this, i have lost definition of the medialis and adductors (which i can barely see) and there seems to be alot of fluid just above the knee cap on both legs and is squishy when i push it.

I Went on a bit of a dirty bulk that ended about 6 weeks ago and lasted roughly 2 months. I was eating in a calorie surplus which included, but not limited to, bad choices like: thai fried rice, Greasy BBQ Chicken + Skin, and the occasionaly macdonalds or kfc. 
During this time i was also using 'Beast Creature' Creatine. Which is a blend of, i think, 5 creatines (monohydrate being the base creatine). I was loading the sh*it out of it, consuming about 3x daily recommended serving. 
6 weeks ago i reached 112kg and 19% BF and decided it was time to cut BF and lose the excess water weight. I am now sitting at a natural 107kg 14.5% BF. Ive pretty much spent 80% of the last 3 years at 107kg and 14.5% BF so i concider it, pretty much, my natural weight and BF. 

So basically i have shed the weight and the visceral fat settling back into 107kg. Waist has shrunk back to usual size and firmed up, love handles gone, upper body is looking good and not bloated, even my calves and glutes have gone back to being nice and tight. But my Quads are a different story.

Points id like to make: 

- Roughly 3.5 years ago i got up to 122kg and 22% BF (so i have gained a much higher BF % in the past).
- I usually can drop weight and BF as i please and it takes me 2 weeks to cut down whilst eating carbs at night and as much rice or pasta as i want
- I am holding very little fat in the usual areas that i get it (hamstrings, waist, glutes, back of knees)
- Last time i was at this BF% my quads looked great
- Training program has not changed, same intensity, mix up exercises, 90% compound. 
- I have been doing more high intensity cardio over last 6 weeks to shed BF
- High Protein diet, getting my carbs from Oats (morning) and Vege lunch and dinner (which ive never done for this long) with the occasional small serving of brown rice 
- Drinking plenty of water
- No creatine monohydrate or any that would cause bloating
- Have introduced a little Vitargo pre-workout (sometimes) to help with an insulin spike, also have changed from super- pump to Ragnorok caffeine free.
- Power walking
- Reduced meal portion size 
- Have seen a 1 inch girth loss in quads - which i though was due to water and fat loss


Some more extreme measures i have taken

- 7 litres of water a day for 5 days
- 'San Shredded' (Diuretic for sub Q water) (day 3)
- Skipped a few meals
- Sauna 
- Tanning (also solarium)
- Quad Massage (self)

So thats the run down and its really pissing me off. Cant get rid of it and nothing i do seems to result in any improvement. Ill try and post these pics up, also i think my avatar has a slight shot of my quads and the definition i usally have in them lol.

Any help will be much appreciated  :Welcome:

----------

